# what are these?



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have they always been there? Are they all over her body of just in certain places? How old is she?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I did not notice them when I got her back in 2008 if they were. I only started noticing them in the past year. They are scattered in different places all over her body.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like rabicano to me but I'm no expert and I'm most likely wrong LOL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

All horses can have a small amount of white hairs in their coat. It occurs more frequently on red horses. It's really quite normal.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And it's not rabicano.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> And it's not rabicano.


I didn't think so


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is what I was thinking Chiilaa, no red flags went up I was just curious as to what it was if anything more then just some white hairs.....def was not thinking rabicano either. If it was wouldn't it be more uniformed.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> That is what I was thinking Chiilaa, no red flags went up I was just curious as to what it was if anything more then just some white hairs.....def was not thinking rabicano either. If it was wouldn't it be more uniformed.


Yes it would be more of a pattern. There's no pics of her whole body so I was going for a long shot


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

With rabicano, I would expect it to be denser over her barrel. I would also expect it to be denser along the lower part of her barrel (on her belly) and then prgressively get less dense as it goes up her ribs and flanks. I would also expect the hairs in the tail to start forming a **** tail, even a slight one. This horse shows what I mean. The rabicano here is a fairly extreme example, but you can see the pattern it follows.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well those are the areas my mare is having they white hairs pop up...even on top of her tail.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am assuming that this picture is her back. This is the give-away for me - for a minimal rabicano, I would expect no white to reach her back at all.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Well those are the areas my mare is having they white hairs pop up...even on top of her tail.


I was going by the tail too.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, right behind her withers. I was kind of worried about saddle fit but I am almost 100% it fits close to perfect. She has no soreness and with the other white hairs I am just not thinking its the saddle doing it. I know nothing about rabicano so forgive me if I come off dumb. Hahaha


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nothing to forgive. You are not coming off as dumb, you are coming off as someone that is curious and wants to learn more. I love it when people ask why I think something, because it means I need to think about it too. You will notice I always try to explain the why when I say what I think is going on with a horse. It helps me makes sure that what I think matches with the evidence and it lets other people learn not just what colour it is, but what signs they can look for


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

These are the same as my horse. 
I've ruled out my saddle, because it's a wintec and we measured her and whatnot and changed the gullet.
and she's had white for a really really long time (since before I got her) but they just pop up even more and more


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Jack has almost the same thing. His starts at his ribs, starts fading out at his flanks & is heavy up around his tail head. With his winter coat, you can hardly see it, but in the summer time, it looks like someone threw baby powder on him. He also has a softball size white patch under his throat latch & his bottom lip is white. My vet said it is roaning & has him listed as a red roan on his vet file


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

littrella, I would need to see more pics, but I think your boy might be a minimal rabicano. He's not a roan though.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Roans wouldn't have white on their head like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

not the best picture, this was taken last spring when he first started sheading. right now with his full winter fuzzys, you can't see any of the white on his body. Tried to highlight the areas where he does have it & in this pic, you can't see the patch on his throat latch area


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Much more rabicano looking than roan, for sure. Clearer pictures would only solidify that in my mind. Chin spots are often caused by sabino, and are unrelated to classic roan.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I had asked the same question about Nikki probably a year ago..It just looks like white ticking to me, like what Nikki has..Scattered white hairs all over her body, around her tail head, and white hairs all throughout her mane and tail. ..When I think Rabicano, I think of all of the cutting horses bloodlines with the major **** tail and excessive white hairs..


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

We are several months away from sheading season, but I will try to get better pic when I can. We have no idea on his backround or bloodlines, he was an auction rescue. I'm not sure what you mean by **** tail but his mane & tail do have almost ever color possible in it, from blonde to black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

These are examples of **** tails - 


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well....lol I posted the exact same pictures as NdAppy and I don't want to take up the whole thread with the same pictures! :wink:

As you can see, the **** tail can be just on the head of the tail or fall all throughout the tail. It is/can be seen on a rabicano but is more prominent on roans..


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

again, old pic, he was still VERY skinny in this pic, but it showes his tail well. also you can see the white over his ribs & into his hip


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

littrella said:


> again, old pic, he was still VERY skinny in this pic, but it showes his tail well. also you can see the white over his ribs & into his hip


That def looks like some rabicano he's got going there


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you get a pic of just his tail head? I won't say one way or the other off of that pic as it looks like dust/dirt and not necessarily white.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

How old is she? Some horses roan out over time... I've had two horses go roan before... ;D


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

mudpie said:


> How old is she? Some horses roan out over time... I've had two horses go roan before... ;D



I am guessing you are asking me....if so she is 14.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She is probably just roaning then


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The only horse that "roan out" as they get older are varnish appys. Also in order to have a roan a horse *must* have a roan parent. Roan does not "hide." If a horse has roan, it is roan...


Sierra - you mare has the typical white flecking that most red based horses end up with at some point in time. Some of white could be from various small injuries to the skin or it may be something else. You mare is not roan. She is not rabicano. She is not grey.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

A'ight. Then Mooch and Sunny were just confused beasties, I guess. Who knows?

Anyways, I hope your girlie is healthy!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> The only horse that "roan out" as they get older are varnish appys. Also in order to have a roan a horse *must* have a roan parent. Roan does not "hide." If a horse has roan, it is roan...
> 
> 
> Sierra - you mare has the typical white flecking that most red based horses end up with at some point in time. Some of white could be from various small injuries to the skin or it may be something else. You mare is not roan. She is not rabicano. She is not grey.



NdAppy I am clear on this.
I did not think she was a roan/grey because like you said she has no parents that are.
I did not think she was rabicano, but due to not knowing much about it I was not 100% sure.
I figured it was just the typical white flecking but wanted to get others opinions, just being over cautious, not knowing if it was caused by anything that may be something to do with heath ex..
Thank you for your help.



mudpie said:


> Anyways, I hope your girlie is healthy!! :grin:


Me too.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

With winter fuzzys, it is not as clear, but this is the best pic of Jack's tail I could get. In all honosty, he was bought as a grade horse, I don't show, so what he truly is, doesn't matter, but I am courious. 

NdAppy: That last pic I had up of him, I can honostly tell you, that is not dust, it is white. It took me till after his first bath to realise it!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

Bazel has white hairs too, i am pretty sure hers are also just ticking.

























this is her belly haha, its upside down


----------

